# Marmoset scent V Tamarin scent



## marmosetmagic (Mar 16, 2010)

hi all i have 2 marmosets at the moment they were living in the house but the scent became too strong so they live in a large heated enclosure outside but i would like to ask if tamarins have the same scent being as they are from the same group of primates


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I can't answer your scent question but I can imagine your marms are much happy and will be healthier outside with natarul sunlight an fresh air on them!


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi, pm'd you.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Steve,

I am not sure about the smell from Tamarins to be honest, a I have not had much to do with them. I am suprised you found the smell from the Marmosets too strong to keep them in the house though. My breeding pair are housed in the house & we do not notice the smell. Whenever I have friends round & they go to see the Marmosets, I always ask them what they thought of they smell. I have never had anyone say it was awful, too much , or anything like that. 

I have answered your PM too mate.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

We've kept both, Marmmies definately have a stronger smell in my opinion.


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i agree, i think marms smell stronger, but i dont notice it. at least anymore!
i've also answered your pm


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

ive not kept either but have worked with both and personaly think they dont smell too bad (abit fruity hehe), marmosets have a stronger smell but its not really much different than a tamarins tbh.
im a bit weird in the fact that i like the smell of primates/sugar gliders/ ferrets/skunks where most people dont like it much.:2thumb:
stu


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

i dont find it unbearable either. as long as you keep on top of cleaning routines, a fruity musky smell isnt too bad. dogs etc smell much worse imo


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

mmcdermid said:


> i dont find it unbearable either. as long as you keep on top of cleaning routines, a fruity musky smell isnt too bad. dogs etc smell much worse imo


Agreed, I quite like the musky smells. Our genets have a musky smell,they live outside but have an indoor/outdoor set up, they are not tame enough to keep in the house.
We hope to have marms at some point but plan to keep them outside with an indoor/outdoor set up built into the trees/bushes.:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

africa said:


> Agreed, I quite like the musky smells. Our genets have a musky smell,they live outside but have an indoor/outdoor set up, they are not tame enough to keep in the house.
> We hope to have marms at some point but plan to keep them outside with an indoor/outdoor set up built into the trees/bushes.:2thumb:


Swapsies for Meerkats eh hun?!?! hehe


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Swapsies for Meerkats eh hun?!?! hehe


now there's a plan:flrt::2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

africa said:


> now there's a plan:flrt::2thumb:


Hehehe :flrt:


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Swapsies for Meerkats eh hun?!?! hehe





africa said:


> now there's a plan:flrt::2thumb:





Zoo-Man said:


> Hehehe :flrt:


*NEVER! :Na_Na_Na_Na:: victory:*


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

You are stuck now Zoo Man. The OH's foot has gone down it seems. I thought meerkats for marmies was a great idea for a swap with Sallie!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> You are stuck now Zoo Man. The OH's foot has gone down it seems. I thought meerkats for marmies was a great idea for a swap with Sallie!


Meerkats will definately be residents here in the future, whether that is sooner than later, who knows. Trust me..........hehehe


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Meerkats will definately be residents here in the future, whether that is sooner than later, who knows. Trust me..........hehehe


*THEY WILL NOT!!! :devil:*


----------

